# Any Advice Guys?



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys, I've spent years and years taking digital photos to use on fleabay.

I've got clip-on spotlights, found a nice studio lamp. Changed me camera from 2.3 million doodahs to nearly 10 million

and I was really unhappy with the results.

I turned the damn lights off and, I think, the piccies look better.

Got an old over the bed table you'd use in hospital so I can wheel it about.

I sit under a velux window so clean pillow-case on table and wheel under the natural light and already it looks more natural.

Still under-prepping the subjects, what looks to the naked eye a shiny pristine little watch turns into a fluff magnet.

The electric light never looked natural, hardly surprising since it ain't.

Love PG's tip about shining it through a plastic sheet.

I find that digital photography has made me sooooooooo lazy, take 40 shots, keep 5.

I only use Paint Shop Pro to crop, never to tweak.

Come on guys, not a problem if you rip the piccy to shreds, I really would like to learn.

I was after a totally light neutral photo, didn't manage to lose the reflection on the crystal but hey-ho.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a good photo, the only thing I would have done is to have tried to get the grey reflection off the crystal to have more of the correct black dial colour that you can see in the bottom right of the watch face... 

( and cleaned the dirt from near the bezel edge @ 1  )


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

jasonm said:


> ( and cleaned the dirt from near the bezel edge @ 1  )


Was going to accuse you of being picky Jase, until I remembered that it was my first observation too h34r:

Otherwise a good picture to my untrained eye.... but in fairness I am a crappy snapper.


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I'm what Harry Hill calls a DIRTY BOY.

Hi guys, not saying it's a good picture.

I think this type of photo should tell the story, like you say, it did, DIRTY BOY........ :skirt:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

picture is very good i think your being over critical but most of your issues are around lighting, try making a light box so you can add light but not the glare take a look through the photography section there are some very clever people in here


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Bill.

I've seen folk use tupperware boxes but PG uses a largish placcy waste bin.

I'm still getting used to the camera, just seen there is a "natural light" setting.

This forum teaches me something new every day and I sincerely thank you all.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Get a piece of black card (not shiney) about A4 size......eye up the watch from the camera position exactly and hold the card above the watch so you are effectively getting the "reflection" of the black card in the crystal.....you will then see the face easily and stop that light reflection you have there.....other than that its just a case of making sure the watch is sparkling clean (they never are!) and practice....oh yeah.....and have a 12year old single malt ready..... :lol:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Not an expert by any means but was just wondering if you'd adjusted the white balance when using the spots and studio lamp - might account for the unnatural looking effect ??


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, cracking idea about the black card.

Langtoft lad, I know there is a section in the manual about white balance but I've not mastered it yet, not joking

my previous camera was relatively basic, it had a pilot light :huh:

Like I say digi photography has made me lazy. Just blaze away and use the acceptable ones, lucky I don't do weddings.

I will look at the white balance thing today.

Sincerely, bless you both.


----------

